# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Je®vis Mini-M CRS Haven

## Jervis

Time to share my latest project...

Started conceptualizing this tank the moment an online store offers low-iron ADA glass tanks. Always wanted to try an ADA Mini M  :Grin: 

Here are some key specifications:

Tank:
ADA -Cube Garden Mini M 36x22x26cm (approximately 20L)

Filtration:
Eheim Ecco 2236 with:
• Eheim Substrate Pro
• ADA Bamboo Charcoal
• Sponges

Outlet/Inlet:
Do!Aqua Mini MV-1 Inlet
Do!Aqua Poppy Outlet

Lighting:
Generic 18W PL Light Fixture

CO2:
2L Aluminium CO2 Tank
JBJ Solenoid
ADA Bubble Counter & Check Valve
Generic Glass Diffuser

Cooling:
Ice Probe (50W)

Monitor:
ADA Drop Checker
Milwaukee Pocket pH Pen
Elos kH Test Kit
Salifert Test Kits



Note: All links above are for your easier referencing only.

----------


## Jervis

Hardscape:
Wood
Ohko Stone
Small Lava Rock
ADA Riccia Stone

Substrate:
ADA Xingu (foreground)
Dennerle Nano Quartz (background)
ADA Amazonia II (background)

----------


## wenwei

MIni pellia and Us fissiden... beautiful....

Nice tank.. and cute lily pipe. haha

----------


## gwabbie

nice setup! is ur pH ok for the crs?

----------


## 4 Season

Nice set-up! What is the white pipe on the top right for?

Regards,
Zijie

----------


## Viper007

Hi Jervis, another nice tank in the making! :Smile:

----------


## dcwk

Out of curousity, what is the temperature tank that the ice probe can maintain?

----------


## Jervis

> MIni pellia and Us fissiden... beautiful....
> Nice tank.. and cute lily pipe. haha


Yeah... a collection of low requirement plant for a change. These are my favourite lily pipes actually.




> nice setup! is ur pH ok for the crs?


Thanks! The pH has been pretty constant for the last few days at a range of 6.6 to 6.8  :Smile: 




> Nice set-up! What is the white pipe on the top right for?


That's my Ice Probe, the part where the heat exchanges. It's pretty bulky for a small tank like this, but I can easily remove it for photo shoot in the future. The only thing is... I'm stuck with a white backdrop.

----------


## Jervis

> Hi Jervis, another nice tank in the making!


Thanks for the compliment  :Smile: 




> Out of curousity, what is the temperature tank that the ice probe can maintain?


So far, the lowest temperature I can achieve is 26ºC. My study room is not very well ventilated, probably that's why. I'm quite happy with the 26ºC  27ºC range I am getting now.

----------


## Jervis

Let's take a closer look at my plant selection.

Foreground:
1) I chose US Fissiden (on wire mesh) to easily fill up the foreground. The darker green colour will act as a better contrasting backdrop to bring up the colour of my shrimps. The wire mesh is also very easy place into the tank, basically covering the dividing line between my Xingu sand and ADA Amazonia II substrate.
2) 1 small piece of Mini Pelia tied to lava rock. I transferred this piece from my Cherry shrimp tank. I notice that shrimps love hanging out near and on top of this rock, possibly constant supply of natural food source. This piece of lava rock also acts as a transition between the wood (tree trunk) and the substrate.

The Tree:
1) Anchor Moss tied to wood at specific locations.
2) Mini Narrow Leaf Java Fern tied to center crown area. Hopefully will form a thick bush on top.

Midground:
1) Some leftover Anchor Moss tied to ADA Riccia stone placed in between US Fissiden.

Background:
1) Common hairgrass is used as I do not want any tall background plant to destroy the concept.
2) Some Mini Narrow Leaf Java Fern tied to black ceramic rings (bacteria housing) is placed behind the tree trunk to add volume to that area surrounding the tree.

4 plants in total  :Smile:

----------


## tflow

Another nice project you have  :Smile: 

Noticed most of your projects make use of quite "branded" or "high-end" stuff....can share roughtly how much you have spent on this one?  :Grin:

----------


## Viper007

> Another nice project you have 
> 
> Noticed most of your projects make use of quite "branded" or "high-end" stuff....can share roughtly how much you have spent on this one?


Well as far as I see is going to be a big hole in the pocket!  :Grin:

----------


## yakie_19

Hi,

Nice looking tank and healthy moss!! 
May i know where did you buy the moss?
Can you please post some pictures of the ice probe and maybe explain how it works?
I am considering some other means of lowering my water temperature besides fan and chiller. Hope that you can help.

----------


## taz

Perhaps that vertically placed driftwood could be place slightly tilted to the right, 20-30 deg. I feel it would look much natural. And the mini pellia, I just find it a bit out of place. Maybe should fill it up with a mesh of fissiden over there. Just an idea...  :Smile:

----------


## dwgi32

Once again, another wonderful project by bro Jervis.

----------


## rayade76

Wow bro,

very bright and nice tank.

thanks for sharing .

----------


## mordrake

very nice setup. i like the tree very much  :Smile: 
i'm using an iceprobe for my 2ft too. temps are 23-25C as tank is located in a well ventilated area. as for backdrop, can get those black vanguard sheet and slot behind the tank. use other colours for change of seasons look  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Hi Jervis,

I hope your CRS will breed like hamster! it will be awesome! BTW what happens to you christmas sulawesi shrimp tank?

and yes, the new tank is very clear indeed.

any pictures of how you mount your iceprobe? May I know how much and where did you get it from?

Thanks!

----------


## craftsman

Very nice scape... as usual....  :Grin:  

You are entering this for the AQ/ADA Singapore aquascaping contest? :Laughing:

----------


## Viper007

I see that many are intersted in the ice probe...

Please read here for the specs..

http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/index1.html


 :Smile:

----------


## Bons

Nice Scape bro...and the lily pipe very interested

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Looks like you have done all your research again, Master Jervis, and just by looking at your setup, answered many of the questions I have been wondering as my current scape is the same size as yours. 

How effective has your poppy glass in handling the 600L torrent?
Will you be placing a sponge on your inlet or are the holes small enough to prevent shrimplets from getting into the filter?

----------


## Jervis

> Looks like you have done all your research again, Master Jervis, and just by looking at your setup, answered many of the questions I have been wondering as my current scape is the same size as yours. 
> 
> How effective has your poppy glass in handling the 600L torrent?
> Will you be placing a sponge on your inlet or are the holes small enough to prevent shrimplets from getting into the filter?


Argh! Stop calling the that! Apparently I have NOT done enough research  :Sad:  Despite the small volume of water the IceProbe failed to bring the temperature down to the desired 24ºC to 25ºC range. Poor room air-circulation could be a possible explanation. Will have to continue to search for a solution in the coming days.

Actually the Poppy Glass is working quite nicely as the inlet restricting the flow. I chose this particular inlet as the tiny slits will prevent CRS from getting sucked into the filter.

Mini M is great actually... it's petite yet there's just enough room for scaping  :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Will you be placing a sponge on your inlet or are the holes small enough to prevent shrimplets from getting into the filter?


Ya would love to find out about this too!


iceprobe is a peltier device, which from what I've read, ambient temp and air circulation is critical to its performance. Under unfavourable conditions, it might even increase the water temperature instead of lowering it ^_^

----------


## Jervis

> Another nice project you have 
> 
> Noticed most of your projects make use of quite "branded" or "high-end" stuff....can share roughtly how much you have spent on this one?





> Well as far as I see is going to be a big hole in the pocket!


Not really that big-a-hole since I'm reusing most of my old equipments and glassware. Don't suggest you splurge on such luxuries during the current economic uncertainties. In a way, glad I invested during the good times. But on the other hand... should've save the money for rainy days  :Opps: 




> Hi,
> 
> Nice looking tank and healthy moss!! 
> May i know where did you buy the moss?
> Can you please post some pictures of the ice probe and maybe explain how it works?
> I am considering some other means of lowering my water temperature besides fan and chiller. Hope that you can help.


Thanks! The tank is still pretty new... it will take a couple more days to be able to see if the moss are really doing that well. I bought them from C328.

See if this LINK helps.

But do bear in mind that the amount of help this guy can offer is quite limited compared to a conventional chiller. It is very heavily dependent on total volume of water and room temperature/ventilation.




> Perhaps that vertically placed driftwood could be place slightly tilted to the right, 20-30 deg. I feel it would look much natural. And the mini pellia, I just find it a bit out of place. Maybe should fill it up with a mesh of fissiden over there. Just an idea...


Finally some comments on scaping... actually I get your picture completely. However, the lower right branch is part of the wood structure, making tilting more to the right very difficult (if not impossible). Unless I sink part of that lower right branch into the soil  :Surprised: 

That Mini Pelia can go anytime... let's wait and see  :Smile:

----------


## ghim

Had read on IceProbe sometime back, hold back from purchasing it. Reason being it's dependence on ambience temperature. 

TEM chiller or conventional chiller would be a better choice. Given that power consumption will be much similiar or even better than IcePrope. And their ability to keep a constant temperature.

It is alway hard to scape a shrimp tank, at least for me. For you, you done it with a breeze :Grin: 

Let's tempt JadeIceGreen to get lily pipes  :Evil:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> TEM chiller or conventional chiller would be a better choice. Given that power consumption will be much similiar or even better than IcePrope. And their ability to keep a constant temperature.



Bro, TEM is Thermoelectric Module, which is a peltier device. Not only Ice probe, but also Dolphin chiller and some others nano chillers utilise this technology as well.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Argh! Stop calling the that! Apparently I have NOT done enough research  Despite the small volume of water the IceProbe failed to bring the temperature down to the desired 24&#186;C to 25&#186;C range. Poor room air-circulation could be a possible explanation. Will have to continue to search for a solution in the coming days.
> 
> Actually the Poppy Glass is working quite nicely as the inlet restricting the flow. I chose this particular inlet as the tiny slits will prevent CRS from getting sucked into the filter.
> 
> Mini M is great actually... it's petite yet there's just enough room for scaping


Get my chiller!! Seaview is having a 20&#37; discount on it now.
I read from http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_products/d...ppy_glass.html that poppy glass is used to create a gentle water flow and this is an answer to all of us, over filtration freaks.  :Roll Eyes:  :Razz:  However, I did realise that you used the violet glass inflow instead and imo it looks way better than the poppy inflow. I am wondering if I could match an ADA mini inlet with a poppy outlet and get the same result. 

Its like a holy grail, we are always trying to get the biggest filter as possible for our nano tanks while controlling our outflow to a manageable level. 

Yeah, I love the Mini M size too! 




> Had read on IceProbe sometime back, hold back from purchasing it. Reason being it's dependence on ambience temperature. 
> 
> TEM chiller or conventional chiller would be a better choice. Given that power consumption will be much similiar or even better than IcePrope. And their ability to keep a constant temperature.
> 
> It is alway hard to scape a shrimp tank, at least for me. For you, you done it with a breeze
> 
> Let's tempt JadeIceGreen to get lily pipes


Wah you guys very horrible. First I get tempted by all the pictures, and now a concerted effort.  :Mad:  :Wink: 

If ADA's mini inlet has the same sized slits as DoAqua's mini inlet, then I am that much closer to getting lily pipes.

----------


## Jervis

> Get my chiller!! Seaview is having a 20% discount on it now.
> 
> If ADA's mini inlet has the same sized slits as DoAqua's mini inlet, then I am that much closer to getting lily pipes.


Yeah I am considering getting a chiller  :Huh?: 

A closeup of my favourite glass inlet  :Smile: 



Very shrimp-friendly!

----------


## Jervis

> Once again, another wonderful project by bro Jervis.


Thanks!




> Wow bro,
> 
> very bright and nice tank.
> 
> thanks for sharing .


Glad you enjoy it!




> very nice setup. i like the tree very much 
> i'm using an iceprobe for my 2ft too. temps are 23-25C as tank is located in a well ventilated area. as for backdrop, can get those black vanguard sheet and slot behind the tank. use other colours for change of seasons look


I am amazed by your 23ºC result  :Shocked:  Is your tank located in an air-conditioned room?




> Hi Jervis,
> 
> I hope your CRS will breed like hamster! it will be awesome! BTW what happens to you christmas sulawesi shrimp tank?
> 
> and yes, the new tank is very clear indeed.
> 
> any pictures of how you mount your iceprobe? May I know how much and where did you get it from?
> 
> Thanks!


Breed like hamsters? I got a feeling it won't be that easy  :Sad:  The Xmas tank is still running, will do an update when the moss looks better.




> Very nice scape... as usual....  
> 
> You are entering this for the AQ/ADA Singapore aquascaping contest?


Yes I sure will... but have yet to decide which tank to enter.

----------


## Jervis

Bought a more accurate temperature monitor today and was sadden by the reading  :Sad:  This is definitely the higher end of the allowed temperature for CRS  :Shocked: 



Added a fan to help the situation.

----------


## Jervis

This is how my substrate looks like (from the side)... nice to see that the hairgrass is beginning to spread  :Smile:

----------


## zoombee

wow i was thinking of getting this tank..its really beautiful...but is it easy to get scratched as per claimed due to the low-iron content in the glass.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Yeah I am considering getting a chiller 
> A closeup of my favourite glass inlet 
> Very shrimp-friendly!


Yeah, really small slits on that glass inlet! Thanks for taking the time to show that to us.  :Grin: 




> wow i was thinking of getting this tank..its really beautiful...but is it easy to get scratched as per claimed due to the low-iron content in the glass.


The scratches are at the micro level and not easily seen. Here is an extract of an interview with Mr Amano on the new cube gardens.

"*The effect is really small, but this type of glass tends to get fine scratches in the manufacturing process more easily than other glasses. I was torn on the choice during its development, but at the end, I chose the super clear type since the effect of the fine scratches is so small that it is obscured completely with a layout and I wanted the inside of ADAs aquarium to be as bright as possible.*"

All credit goes to http://www.aquajournal.net/na/storie...002/index.html.

----------


## Jervis

> Yeah, really small slits on that glass inlet! Thanks for taking the time to show that to us. 
> 
> The scratches are at the micro level and not easily seen. Here is an extract of an interview with Mr Amano on the new cube gardens.
> 
> "*The effect is really small, but this type of glass tends to get fine scratches in the manufacturing process more easily than other glasses. I was torn on the choice during its development, but at the end, I chose the super clear type since the effect of the fine scratches is so small that it is obscured completely with a layout and I wanted the inside of ADAs aquarium to be as bright as possible.*"
> 
> All credit goes to http://www.aquajournal.net/na/storie...002/index.html.


Temptation?  :Roll Eyes: 

Thanks for the clarification of the tiny scratches... as far as my eyes and macro lens are concern... can't even spot a single streak  :Grin:

----------


## es88k

very beautiful tank.
pardon me for this question on the glass inlet and outlet. As the glass inlet in totally below the water surface, will you get some dust or oil that remains on the water surface that will not be filter off ? 

EK

----------


## Viper007

> Yeah I am considering getting a chiller


Wow 27plus.... Actually CRS can still live in this temp. Only problem is it will not breed. A chiller will set you back $300 plus assuming you don't go for highend brands.. :Grin:

----------


## zoombee

> Yeah, really small slits on that glass inlet! Thanks for taking the time to show that to us. 
> 
> 
> 
> The scratches are at the micro level and not easily seen. Here is an extract of an interview with Mr Amano on the new cube gardens.
> 
> "*The effect is really small, but this type of glass tends to get fine scratches in the manufacturing process more easily than other glasses. I was torn on the choice during its development, but at the end, I chose the super clear type since the effect of the fine scratches is so small that it is obscured completely with a layout and I wanted the inside of ADAs aquarium to be as bright as possible.*"
> 
> All credit goes to http://www.aquajournal.net/na/storie...002/index.html.


nice....at least i know what i will be getting for my next tank  :Smile:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Temptation? 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification of the tiny scratches... as far as my eyes and macro lens are concern... can't even spot a single streak


Yeah, solely tempted.. Not for my Sanzon Iwagumi tank as there is no way I will break up the scape just to change tank.  :Shocked: 
But I will get one for my betta, just a matter of how fast I can save up for it.  :Crying:  But without a doubt, its going to be worth every single cent!

And your thread is like a bible to me, I've been in and out of it a few times a day, looking at pictures, looking at your details.. You are providing so many answers!! Thanks. 








MASTER JERVIS!  :Blah:

----------


## Jervis

> MASTER JERVIS!


You better stop that before you really freak me out  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

After much considerations... decided to "nip it at the bud" as I do have high hopes for this tank... my one and only tank at home  :Confused: 

I hope my CRS will reward me for my sufferings  :Grin:  It's being placed underneath the tank which happens to be where I put my legs while using the computer  :Opps:  These buggers are really spoilt  :Laughing: 



Started with 25.5ºC to avoid shock.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> You better stop that before you really freak me out


Heh.  :Grin: 




> After much considerations... decided to "nip it at the bud" as I do have high hopes for this tank... my one and only tank at home 
> 
> I hope my CRS will reward me for my sufferings  It's being placed underneath the tank which happens to be where I put my legs while using the computer  These buggers are really spoilt 
> 
> Started with 25.5ºC to avoid shock.


Wow, here comes the powerful stuff. Is mini Artica rated at 1/10 HP?

----------


## dwgi32

With the chiller, your tank is at a whole new level once again. Good life for the CRS.

----------


## mordrake

Jervis, even your thermo is pinpoint  :Very Happy: 
what's the damage for the arctica?

----------


## mordrake

> Heh. 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, here comes the powerful stuff. Is mini Artica rated at 1/10 HP?


i think it's 1/15hp... the new model below

http://www.jbjlighting.com/prod_chiller_mini.html

----------


## Jervis

> i think it's 1/15hp... the new model below
> 
> http://www.jbjlighting.com/prod_chiller_mini.html


Yes mine is the 1/15hp. The digital version is so cool! But again, it's yet another luxury  :Huh?:

----------


## Jervis

> With the chiller, your tank is at a whole new level once again. Good life for the CRS.


I hope so... but I do notice that the CRS immediately became more active and more daring. I suspect the slightly colder water contains more dissolved oxygen, so the CRS became more active.

Overall, I'm glad I made the switch.



Will try to bring down to 24.5  25ºC tonight.

----------


## Jervis

> Jervis, even your thermo is pinpoint


Well... I do have many tanks to share the cost  :Grin:  Won't be needing it anymore as the thermostat inside the Arctica chiller is very accurate and reliable.

----------


## Jervis

A quick check on major parameters:

Temperature: 25ºC to 25.5ºC (controlled by Arctica chiller)
pH: 6.55 (peak of lighting hours) to 6.75 (off-peak)  Pinpoint tester
kH: 5ºkH  Elos tester

Is my kH too high? I only use a small portion of ADA Amazonia II, probably that's why  :Sad:  Maybe I should test again using Salifert tonight  :Huh?:

----------


## mordrake

i'm fighting the urge to have co2 for my CRS tank (love HC). this thread is certainly not helping! all the lovely toys!  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

wow chiller for a nano tank! good shit! I'm really curious how often your chiller kick in and how long it takes to chill in a day?

----------


## JadeIceGreen

*sigh* Jervis always has such wonderful equipment to play with.

This is now the chiller of my dreams.. gonna go to petmart soon to check the price. Heh.

----------


## zoombee

> *sigh* Jervis always has such wonderful equipment to play with.
> 
> This is now the chiller of my dreams.. gonna go to petmart soon to check the price. Heh.


yeah i agree always looking at his new toys envy me..... i wish i have the budget to play like that

----------


## Viper007

> *sigh* Jervis always has such wonderful equipment to play with.
> 
> This is now the chiller of my dreams.. gonna go to petmart soon to check the price. Heh.


Kekeke now I know why you call him master!! :Grin:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Kekeke now I know why you call him master!!


Heh.. he is the chief poisoner, after see his setups our budgets all increase.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> wow chiller for a nano tank! good shit! I'm really curious how often your chiller kick in and how long it takes to chill in a day?


The chiller will kicks in every 30 mins... will run for 3 to 4 mins to bring temperature back down to 24.5ºC  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Replaced the Do!Aqua Poppy Glass with this ADA glass outlet. The chiller has slowed the flow quite significantly... this ADA glass outlet gives a better effect (and takes up less space).



The black thing behind is the temperature sensor  :Wink:

----------


## Viper007

> A quick check on major parameters:
> 
> Temperature: 25ºC to 25.5ºC (controlled by Arctica chiller)
> pH: 6.55 (peak of lighting hours) to 6.75 (off-peak) – Pinpoint tester
> kH: 5ºkH – Elos tester
> 
> Is my kH too high? I only use a small portion of ADA Amazonia II, probably that's why  Maybe I should test again using Salifert tonight


So how do you plan to lower kH?

----------


## Jervis

Added a LED moonlight to reduce the shock when the main light is off  :Smile:

----------


## aquascaping1982

Very beautiful tank & equipment!

----------


## Jervis

> So how do you plan to lower kH?


Did a kH test using 3 brands:

Elos 5 dkH
Tetra 2 dkH
Salifert 2.6 dkH

I think there's something wrong with my Elos tester. Will just take my tank's kH as between 2 to 3 dkH since Salifert is known to be pretty reliable.

----------


## Jervis

Surprise!!!

----------


## zoombee

> Added a LED moonlight to reduce the shock when the main light is off


bro care to take a picture of your led moonlight? how much and where to buy? i was thinking of getting a light like that too..the effect of yours just nice

----------


## Jervis

> bro care to take a picture of your led moonlight? how much and where to buy? i was thinking of getting a light like that too..the effect of yours just nice


The brand is Rio Mini Sun... I bought it quite a while ago at around $30 (if I remember it correctly). It consists of a row of white and a row of blue LEDs creating a very cooling effect. But this light is very sensitive. So whenever my CO2 switch off or chiller kicks in, it will on/off by itself. It's a waste of money  :Sad:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> The chiller will kicks in every 30 mins... will run for 3 to 4 mins to bring temperature back down to 24.5ºC


That is really efficient!!




> Replaced the Do!Aqua Poppy Glass with this ADA glass outlet. The chiller has slowed the flow quite significantly... this ADA glass outlet gives a better effect (and takes up less space).


Now you did it.. THAT is the exact ADA Mini glass outlet that I want. How do you solve the problem of aeration?

----------


## zoombee

> The brand is Rio Mini Sun... I bought it quite a while ago at around $30 (if I remember it correctly). It consists of a row of white and a row of blue LEDs creating a very cooling effect. But this light is very sensitive. So whenever my CO2 switch off or chiller kicks in, it will on/off by itself. It's a waste of money


u mean the light automatically detects and turn on?

do you happen to have a picture of the light so i can know not to buy the wrong one?

----------


## stephenhoe

For a new tank like this can tell your experience is really there already. :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

> Now you did it.. THAT is the exact ADA Mini glass outlet that I want. How do you solve the problem of aeration?


At such low temperature the dissolved oxygen level is sufficiently higher... I directed the outflow at one of the bogwood branches... creating some stir on the water surface. Furthermore, it's a planted tank... shouldn't have much of a concern over that issue.

----------


## Jervis

> u mean the light automatically detects and turn on?
> 
> do you happen to have a picture of the light so i can know not to buy the wrong one?


The light is so sensitive it detects any change of current that passes through the power extension  :Embarassed: 

So end up on in the middle of the night and off when it's needed!

Here's the picture.

----------


## Jervis

> For a new tank like this can tell your experience is really there already.


It's a delicate balance I must say as I stock quite aggressively in such a short span of time. But I did prepare way before setting up the tank. Those bacteria media (Eheim Substrate Pro and ADA Bio Rio) have been running in my other tank for a while before transferring very carefully onto this canister filter. I am still performing daily 10% water change.

Here's how I perform my water change... gravity return using air hose to avoid shock in temperature, pH and kH.



I mix filtered water and DI water for water change. Conditioned with Dennerle Nano Water Conditioner.

----------


## tcy81

> Surprise!!!


Hope to see baby crs in your tank soon :Laughing:

----------


## joom2106

Nice tank man....your CRS are sure enjoying their stay : )

----------


## Bons

great mama...hope the shrimplet same like parentz

----------


## zoombee

> The light is so sensitive it detects any change of current that passes through the power extension 
> 
> So end up on in the middle of the night and off when it's needed!
> 
> Here's the picture.


wow thanks for the pictures bro  :Smile:  sensitive to that does sound too good man...especially i got alot of applicances plugged to my extension omg

----------


## Jervis

> Hope to see baby crs in your tank soon


Me too!




> Nice tank man....your CRS are sure enjoying their stay : )


As keepers we always try our best to keep them happy  :Smile: 




> great mama...hope the shrimplet same like parentz


More like BIG MAMA  :Grin: 

Here's a pix of the rest of the guys surrounding her  :Jump for joy: 






> wow thanks for the pictures bro  sensitive to that does sound too good man...especially i got alot of applicances plugged to my extension omg


Yupe, very sensitive.

----------


## Kac_r

> 


beautiful shrimps, I hope that I will have shrimps like that ;]

----------


## Jervis

> beautiful shrimps, I hope that I will have shrimps like that ;]


These shrimps are not that rare and prestigious as they used to be... so nothing to shout about. On the other hand, keeping them happy, long lived and multiply shall be the ultimate goal  :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> These shrimps are not that rare and prestigious as they used to be... so nothing to shout about. On the other hand, keeping them happy, long lived and multiply shall be the ultimate goal



hahahha I guess so, but I see that he is from europe, and these shrimps probably cost a bomb there! and so Price factor will make these shrimps hard to get even though they are more common than it used to be. 

Glad to see your shrimps nice and happy And breeding!!!

----------


## neon

> The chiller will kicks in every 30 mins... will run for 3 to 4 mins to bring temperature back down to 24.5ºC


Wow, chiller runs every 30mins - quite frequent. I guess it due to the tank size. My chiller kick in every 3 hours on the cold day, on hot days ~ 1.75 to 2.25 hours for my 6 ft tank.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Looking forward to seeing shrimplets soon!!

----------


## acit

Beautiful set up and handsome CRS!!!

Cheers
Acit
Newbie

----------


## torque6

> Here's how I perform my water change... gravity return using air hose to avoid shock in temperature, pH and kH.
> 
> 
> 
> I mix filtered water and DI water for water change. Conditioned with Dennerle Nano Water Conditioner.


jervis.
, for a moment in those dim lights, i couldn't figure out which high tech gadget you had there for water changes, when you mentioned "gravity return air hose" i went like wow.... resembles a special filter or some sort mounted onto a wall. Fantastic! ......but a closer look revealed a sunkist orange 2L bottle...... :Sad: 

I'm using the same method during water changes except mine is a ntuc 30L pail placed on my ironing board.

----------


## Viper007

> jervis.
> , for a moment in those dim lights, i couldn't figure out which high tech gadget you had there for water changes, when you mentioned "gravity return air hose" i went like wow.... resembles a special filter or some sort mounted onto a wall. Fantastic! ......but a closer look revealed a sunkist orange 2L bottle......
> 
> I'm using the same method during water changes except mine is a ntuc 30L pail placed on my ironing board.


After reading this post I nearly fell off my chair laughing! :Blah:

----------


## Jervis

> jervis.
> , for a moment in those dim lights, i couldn't figure out which high tech gadget you had there for water changes, when you mentioned "gravity return air hose" i went like wow.... resembles a special filter or some sort mounted onto a wall. Fantastic! ......but a closer look revealed a sunkist orange 2L bottle......
> 
> I'm using the same method during water changes except mine is a ntuc 30L pail placed on my ironing board.





> After reading this post I nearly fell off my chair laughing!


As long as it works... doesn't matter if it's a black cat or a white cat  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Do you see love-in-the-air or boxing match?  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Added 10 pieces of tiny snails yesterday to help polish the Xingu sand.



Can you spot the little guy?

----------


## dwgi32

Keep it coming!

----------


## Viper007

> As long as it works... doesn't matter if it's a black cat or a white cat


Of cause of cause!! Master J :Grin: 





> Added 10 pieces of tiny snails yesterday to help polish the Xingu sand.


Hey that's my favourite snail!!! :Smile:

----------


## vwsj84

> Added 10 pieces of tiny snails yesterday to help polish the Xingu sand.
> 
> Can you spot the little guy?


Love this photo bro jervis ! Anticipating the arrival of ur shrimplets  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

same here...
I am wondering what hi tech gadget is our dear friend here is using! then closer look...  :Exasperated: 

haha



> jervis.
> , for a moment in those dim lights, i couldn't figure out which high tech gadget you had there for water changes, when you mentioned "gravity return air hose" i went like wow.... resembles a special filter or some sort mounted onto a wall. Fantastic! ......but a closer look revealed a sunkist orange 2L bottle......
> 
> I'm using the same method during water changes except mine is a ntuc 30L pail placed on my ironing board.

----------


## Kac_r

> hahahha I guess so, but I see that he is from europe, and these shrimps probably cost a bomb there! and so Price factor will make these shrimps hard to get even though they are more common than it used to be. 
> 
> Glad to see your shrimps nice and happy And breeding!!!


I do not know how it is with you, but in Europe they are not cheap. In Poland CRS grade S cost ~30 EURO.

I bought my CR grade B for 2 EURO  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> I do not know how it is with you, but in Europe they are not cheap. In Poland CRS grade S cost ~30 EURO.
> 
> I bought my CR grade B for 2 EURO


2 Euro... that's not too bad actually. Grade S for 30 Euro is not bad either. Was expecting sky-rocketing price. Your tank is looking "delicious" by the way  :Grin:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> 2 Euro... that's not too bad actually. Grade S for 30 Euro is not bad either. Was expecting sky-rocketing price. Your tank is looking "delicious" by the way


wow indeed cheap!

----------


## Kac_r

I thought that the prices are lower in Asia. 30 EURO for one CR is expensive. 

for example, red cherry shrimp in Poland cost only 50 cent ;]

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Nice update Jervis... Keep them coming!

----------


## Jervis

> I thought that the prices are lower in Asia. 30 EURO for one CR is expensive. 
> 
> for example, red cherry shrimp in Poland cost only 50 cent ;]


Yes, the prices are much lower in Asia. But, I personally expect price to sky-rocket in Europe. Over here, we can still find high grade CRS selling at $80 to $120 a piece. The normal ones are around $6 a piece (medium grade).




> Nice update Jervis... Keep them coming!


Wanna see more CRS pix? Sure  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

should show more plants! :>

----------


## JadeIceGreen

What temp are you going to keep your tank at? And at what range does your Arctica holds its temp? 

For example when my chiller is set at 24, my temp will range from 24.1 to 25.6.
Thanks Jervis!

----------


## Jervis

> What temp are you going to keep your tank at? And at what range does your Arctica holds its temp? 
> 
> For example when my chiller is set at 24, my temp will range from 24.1 to 25.6.
> Thanks Jervis!


Mine is set at 24.5ºC... the chiller will kick in at 25ºC and stop at 24.5ºC.

----------


## Jervis

> should show more plants! :>


Alright  :Smile: 

Let's start with some Anchor moss.





Revealing some Sakura shrimps I added 2 days ago.

----------


## Jervis

Narrow leaf Java fern  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

US Fissiden foreground...

Featuring Black Diamond  :Smile: 



And the king of my tank... a nice Flower... surrounded by pirates!

----------


## Jervis

A quick parameter check...



Temperature: 24.5ºC to 25ºC
pH: 6.65 to 6.90
kH: 2.8 to 3.2
Ammonia: Not detectable
Nitrite: Not detectable

Starting tomorrow, will change 10% water every other day instead of daily.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Mine is set at 24.5ºC... the chiller will kick in at 25ºC and stop at 24.5ºC.


Wow very steady to kick in at a 0.5 difference. 

And very nice pictures of all your plants, everything is so green and nice. The fissiden and moss are really benefiting from the cold water!

Really nice Mosura too! I hope you keep this tank for a long time, I really like it so far.  :Smile:

----------


## dwgi32

Nice BDS, how do you maintain a stable pH level?

----------


## Jervis

> I hope you keep this tank for a long time, I really like it so far.


I will try to keep it for a long time  :Smile: 




> Nice BDS, how do you maintain a stable pH level?


I put my pH on timer to on/off at intervals (closely monitored using a Pinpoint pH monitor) to avoid pH dropping too low during peak. That will reduce the gap between the peak and off-peak.

----------


## Jervis

Went to Muji today and found my very own additives station... inspired by Blue33  :Grin: 



I use only these 4 bottles for this tank:
(Left to right and back)
1. Water conditioner  2 drops for every liter of tap/filtered water
2. Plant fertilizer  2 drops per day
3. Shrimp mineral/vitamin  2 drops per day
4. ADA Green Bacter  still dosing 4 drops every other day (will reduce after 1 month).

----------


## Jervis

The tank is a lot livelier with all the female Cherry shrimps (aka Sakura)  :Grin: 



My pregnant No-entry Hinomaru... eggs are now red instead of brownish... I think she dropped some eggs  :Sad:

----------


## blue33

> Went to Muji today and found my very own additives station... inspired by Blue33 
> 
> 
> 
> I use only these 4 bottles for this tank:
> (Left to right and back)
> 1. Water conditioner  2 drops for every liter of tap/filtered water
> 2. Plant fertilizer  2 drops per day
> 3. Shrimp mineral/vitamin  2 drops per day
> 4. ADA Green Bacter  still dosing 4 drops every other day (will reduce after 1 month).


Not to mention, we're inspired by everybody here.  :Grin:  Great forum and friendly guys in AQ! Btw those stuffs and scape looks really cool and nice.  :Well done:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

I got to head down to MUJI now!!! But I am using ADA 500ml bottles, they won't fit!  :Crying: 

Very nice pictures in front of your nano bottles Jervis!  :Grin: 

Yeah, AQ is a really nice place to meet aquascaping fanatics.. who knows, we may meet each other in Aquarama 09?

----------


## Crfan

Can ask where did you get your chiller? How much does it cost? Thanks!

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Can ask where did you get your chiller? How much does it cost? Thanks!


Here is a link for the chiller.
http://www.aquamarin.com.sg/products...p?productid=50

----------


## hann

[QUOTE=Jervis;435157]US Fissiden foreground...

Featuring Black Diamond  :Smile: 


Your BDS is simply nice! My BDS is brown, unlike yours which is black.

----------


## Crfan

> Here is a link for the chiller.
> http://www.aquamarin.com.sg/products...p?productid=50


 
Thank you. Am looking around for a smaller one.

----------


## yakie_19

Hi,

Question on the water change method.
Noticed that many use an air hose to add water into the tank.

But how do you create the initial suction of the water into the airhose?
I know that once the flow begins, gravity will automatically create the waterflow.
But I'm interested in the initial suction.

Thanks.

----------


## Viper007

> Hi,
> 
> Question on the water change method.
> Noticed that many use an air hose to add water into the tank.
> 
> But how do you create the initial suction of the water into the airhose?
> I know that once the flow begins, gravity will automatically create the waterflow.
> But I'm interested in the initial suction.
> 
> Thanks.


Just use your mouth and suck it like a straw.  :Grin: 

Just need to make sure the bottle of water is above the tank. :Smile:

----------


## Viper007

> I got to head down to MUJI now!!! But I am using ADA 500ml bottles, they won't fit! 
> 
> Very nice pictures in front of your nano bottles Jervis! 
> 
> Yeah, AQ is a really nice place to meet aquascaping fanatics.. who knows, we may meet each other in Aquarama 09?


Bro, where is this Muji place? :Huh?:

----------


## Jervis

> Bro, where is this Muji place?


Paragon @ Orchard

----------


## fireblade

now paragon also have fish shop!!

----------


## Jervis

> now paragon also have fish shop!!


Really? I must drop by this weekend  :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

My first CRS video  :Smug:

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Cool! Thanks for the video. The CRS looks hyper active! Keep us posted!

----------


## Jervis

> The CRS looks hyper active!


They are hungry  :Laughing: 

My glass inlet and outlet totally covered with condensation  :Grin:  My tank water must be freezing  :Knockout:  (just kidding)

----------


## Jervis

Some green shots...

----------


## Jervis

This is how the tank looks like in its surrounding  :Smile: 



Nano tanks like these are nice to have as they don't overpower the room.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> This is how the tank looks like in its surrounding 
> 
> Nano tanks like these are nice to have as they don't overpower the room.


Very nice! Makes your table looks so beautiful. I can really see the quality of the new ADA cube gardens from this shot, even my custom made tank with minimal silicon pales it comparison. Your scape looks like it is sitting there without tank walls when looking at it in the middle away from the edges. Superb water clarity too.

Bro, where did you get lights that fit the 36cm length? Custom made?

----------


## Jervis

> Very nice! Makes your table looks so beautiful. Jervis, where did you get lights that fit the 36cm length? Custom made?


I got it from C328 (hidden on top of those fish tanks) It's exactly 36cm!!! I think they created it for Mini M  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Well i bet you love designer stuff! Apple Moniter, Apple Keyboard, Apple Mighty mouse, Iphone? Well I love Apple too. The lighting is also very unique. Rarely see lighting that fit perfectly on a tank itself. Thumbs up for your tank. Love the surrounding as well.

----------


## ghim

I am using the same light set for my 30cm cube  :Laughing: 

Really like your christmas moss. But don't see it in those LFS that I visited.

Actually like all your stuff. :Laughing:  Was tempted to buy the ADA Mini L during the ADA aquascaping workshop. But my wife was worried that I do shopping during the workshop, and she rushed down to pick me up :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

> Well i bet you love designer stuff! Apple Moniter, Apple Keyboard, Apple Mighty mouse, Iphone?


The iPhone of course  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> I am using the same light set for my 30cm cube 
> 
> Really like your christmas moss. But don't see it in those LFS that I visited.
> 
> Actually like all your stuff. Was tempted to buy the ADA Mini L during the ADA aquascaping workshop. But my wife was worried that I do shopping during the workshop, and she rushed down to pick me up


Actually this tank is using Anchor moss, my Xmas tank is using Xmas moss (obviously  :Razz: ) and you can find them at C328, sometimes NA too. I like buying moss from C328 because those plastic bags are very clear, I can spot for algae before deciding.

All I can say is... your wife knows you too well  :Grin:

----------


## Viper007

> I am using the same light set for my 30cm cube 
> 
> Really like your christmas moss. But don't see it in those LFS that I visited.
> 
> Actually like all your stuff. Was tempted to buy the ADA Mini L during the ADA aquascaping workshop. But my wife was worried that I do shopping during the workshop, and she rushed down to pick me up


Poor guy!!! :Grin:

----------


## blue33

> I am using the same light set for my 30cm cube 
> 
> Really like your christmas moss. But don't see it in those LFS that I visited.
> 
> Actually like all your stuff. Was tempted to buy the ADA Mini L during the ADA aquascaping workshop. But my wife was worried that I do shopping during the workshop, and she rushed down to pick me up


No wonder you rushed off so fast.  :Grin:  Next time said your boss is there also.  :Laughing:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> I got it from C328 (hidden on top of those fish tanks) It's exactly 36cm!!! I think they created it for Mini M


Wah! I should have visited C328 before getting my Arcadia Arc Pods, not that I am regretting though.  :Grin: 

How many watts is that light set?




> I am using the same light set for my 30cm cube 
> 
> Really like your christmas moss. But don't see it in those LFS that I visited.
> 
> Actually like all your stuff. Was tempted to buy the ADA Mini L during the ADA aquascaping workshop. But my wife was worried that I do shopping during the workshop, and she rushed down to pick me up


You should have told us, we would have made you buy it. Haha.  :Laughing: 
15% off was a really good deal!!

----------


## fireblade

Muji is not a LFS??  :Embarassed:  :Razz: 




> Really? I must drop by this weekend

----------


## Captain Telecredible

haha yeah Muji isnt a LFS. Muji is just store selling Japanese stuff etc.
Heres the link if you want to know more about Muji
http://www.muji.com/storelocator/#/MoreAboutMUJI

Cheers!

----------


## Jervis

> Muji is not a LFS??


Argh! I went round and round Paragon last weekend... can't find any LFS!!! But ended up burnt a hole at Sony Style  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

Seems like the Cherry is being very productive  :Jump for joy: 



While others are trying to commit suicide  :Flame:

----------


## André Grassi

:Shocked: Only now that I see this tank. Congratulations. Your tank is amazing. =D>
I have a small question: No problem to make different species in the same tank? Has no problems trying to make them pups?  ::smt057: 
Sorry for the English. I do not know if I could express right!

----------


## Jervis

> Only now that I see this tank. Congratulations. Your tank is amazing. =D>
> I have a small question: No problem to make different species in the same tank? Has no problems trying to make them pups? 
> Sorry for the English. I do not know if I could express right!


I understand you completely... this is wicked ------->  ::smt057: 

I have a chart at home that shows shrimps compatibility. I will post tonight for you  :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

http://www.crustaforum.com/images/crossbreeding_big.jpg

crossbreeding comparision chart

----------


## Jervis

> http://www.crustaforum.com/images/crossbreeding_big.jpg
> 
> crossbreeding comparision chart


Thanks so much for the link... actually I got a different version  :Smile:

----------


## fotoudavid

wow, nice tank and setup.

exactly how many tanks you have?? :Laughing:

----------


## mordrake

Jervis, how's the chiller performing? read some posts in reef club saying they had some problems but technical guys came to fix it promptly.
you reckon it can chill a 3x1.5x1.5 tank?

----------


## bluedc

Wow great tank and setup you have, wish I could own one.

----------


## Jervis

> wow, nice tank and setup.
> 
> exactly how many tanks you have??


Err... you can count from my signature below... I still got unrevealed secret projects  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Jervis, how's the chiller performing? read some posts in reef club saying they had some problems but technical guys came to fix it promptly.
> you reckon it can chill a 3x1.5x1.5 tank?


The chiller is fine actually. Yeah, Aquanautics have good technical support/service. It really depends on what's your desired temperature, in other words, how much lower compared to your room temperature. But I think this guy is way too small for your purpose, perhaps a 1/10hp.

----------


## mordrake

tks. Just got my 1/15 for my 2ft so wondering if i need to upgrade when i finally convince CO to ok a 3ft. She just canned my 6ft aro tank  :Sad:

----------


## Jervis

Shrimplet spotted!!!  :Surprised:  :Shocked:  :Jump for joy:  Can't tell if it's Cherry or CRS... will try to look for more  :Grin:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Shrimplet spotted!!!  Can't tell if it's Cherry or CRS... will try to look for more


I am praying its CRS!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> I am praying its CRS!!!


Nope  :Sad:  My 2 berried CRS are still... err... berried  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Nope  My 2 berried CRS are still... err... berried


Heh, at least they have eggs. Mine are still enjoying life and refusing to mate!  :Crying:  :Razz:

----------


## Viper007

> Heh, at least they have eggs. Mine are still enjoying life and refusing to mate!


What's your water temp. correct me if i'm wrong read somewhere, set the chiller to 24C & also give them lots of high protein food then the CRS will mate and breed faster.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Bought snacks for my CRS  :Grin: 



I really like this product because it contains 40 pieces of 2.5 x 4.5 algae strips, sealed in an aluminium-foil zip-lock bag. So convenient! About 30 cents per piece... quite alright don't you think?

----------


## Jervis

Gosh! They really love it!





This algae wafer doesn't dissolve too easily... after being in water for hours... still in 1 piece, perfectly intact. I believe that translates to less pollution. Shrimps will have hours of snack time even after dark  :Grin: 

Happy with the discovery of this product  :Smile:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> What's your water temp. correct me if i'm wrong read somewhere, set the chiller to 24C & also give them lots of high protein food then the CRS will mate and breed faster.


Mine is set at 24C.

Jervis, where do you go and buy all your dennerle goodness?

----------


## Jervis

> Mine is set at 24C.
> 
> Jervis, where do you go and buy all your dennerle goodness?


Usually NA, but I saw similar products at C328 too  :Smile: 

Wah your tank water is even colder than mine! I set mine at 25&#186;C to 25.5&#186;C  :Huh?:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Usually NA, but I saw similar products at C328 too 
> 
> Wah your tank water is even colder than mine! I set mine at 25ºC to 25.5ºC


Mine is set at 24C but it goes up to 25.8C before kicking in again, not as sensitive as your chiller..  :Sad:

----------


## Jervis

> Mine is set at 24C but it goes up to 25.8C before kicking in again, not as sensitive as your chiller..


Mine's way too sensitive... but your chiller is a little insensitive with a 2ºC range  :Surprised:  That's why many marine hobbyist rely on temperature controller instead  :Confused:

----------


## Jervis

Brought back some Bolbitis to replace the Java fern... the broader leaves will create more depth to the tree I suppose... as long as they remain small  :Grin: 



Here's a full shot of the tree... Anchor moss growing quite nicely, thick and bushy just the way I like it  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

My bolbitis grow really big, I wonder if there is mini version  :Grin:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Mine's way too sensitive... but your chiller is a little insensitive with a 2ºC range  That's why many marine hobbyist rely on temperature controller instead


Yeah, my next chiller is going to be Arctica for the sensitivity and the peace of mind.

----------


## Jervis

> My bolbitis grow really big, I wonder if there is mini version


Midori used to sell Mini Bolbitis... but they are costly  :Sad:

----------


## jojoe

Halo Bro Jervis,

You having more and more TANKS le...
Need odd job labour for cleaning you tank ?

----------


## Jervis

> Halo Bro Jervis,
> 
> You having more and more TANKS le...
> Need odd job labour for cleaning you tank ?


Halo! Will try to keep things under control  :Exasperated:  Cleaning the tanks is part of the fun  :Smile:

----------


## jojoe

I just keep myself busy setting up a new 4ft x 1ft 1.5ft, it really make me tired le..





> Halo! Will try to keep things under control  Cleaning the tanks is part of the fun

----------


## Jervis

> I just keep myself busy setting up a new 4ft x 1ft 1.5ft, it really make me tired le..


Hey! I think I remember you bro!!! You were the one who gave me 2 Seahorses once upon a time right?  :Shocked:  I can still remember your office CRS tank  :Well done:

----------


## jojoe

Now you recall...

Enjoy keeping CRS, call you other day on CRS hobby ya..





> Hey! I think I remember you bro!!! You were the one who gave me 2 Seahorses once upon a time right?  I can still remember your office CRS tank

----------


## EvolutionZ

time for full tank shot!

----------


## Jervis

How about a full tank video? Sorry left my DSLR at the office  :Sad: 



Meal time  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> time for full tank shot!


Here you go... after yesterday's introduction of Mini Pelia foreground on the right side  :Smile: 



Didn't expect the Mini Pelia to be so easily tied to the stainless steel mesh. Shrimplets gather round it right away  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

very good growth for 1.5 months.
Why not tie the mini pellia onto small rocks/stones ?

----------


## Jervis

The hairgrass at the back would probably look a lot better if I trim them regularly... but I am too afraid to mess up the tank to avoid any CRS casualty  :Sad: 



The Anchor moss is growing quite nicely... dense growth only possible under constant cool water (achievable only by using temperature controller such as chiller). How many shrimplets can you guys spot?

----------


## Jervis

> very good growth for 1.5 months.
> Why not tie the mini pellia onto small rocks/stones ?


I want to achieve a flat foreground (lawn effect). And tying with mesh is pretty easy as I can criss-cross the fishing line very easily.

----------


## Jervis

Hungry ghosts  ::smt078:

----------


## alex888

try trimming them bit by bit! the sap that comes off the plant after trimming in the tank do affect the crs also!  :Smile:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Can spot a sakura shrimplet..

----------


## Jervis

> Can spot a sakura shrimplet..


I can see 3 actually  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

No light for tonight (normal lighting period 5pm to 1am) in support of EARTH HOUR



You can do your part too  :Well done:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> No light for tonight (normal lighting period 5pm to 1am) in support of EARTH HOUR
> 
> You can do your part too


Luckily my photo period is from 8am to 5pm.  :Grin:

----------


## pleco4me

Very nice shrimps Jervis  :Grin: 

Any pictures of CRS babies?

----------


## linuswee

looks really good  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

me support earth hour too!!
off from 8-10pm  :Smile:

----------


## louislkl

OMG ... you really have a very nice tank setup there ... two thumbs up ... Dont mind if i could ask , regarding the ice probe , where can i get it ? is it recommanded to replace chiller ? what is price like anyway ?

----------


## soclimbn

how often does the shrimp breed? many shrimplets each time?  :Confused:

----------


## ziro

Very nice !! How i wish my aquarium can flourish as good as yours.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Bro, are you using eheim tubes with your lily pipes?
If you are using clear tubes, where did you get them? I had no success with hardware stores so far.

----------


## BettaLoves.

wa bro/sis very bright n clean setup,tank. add more SHRIMPS to beautify it  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> OMG ... you really have a very nice tank setup there ... two thumbs up ... Dont mind if i could ask , regarding the ice probe , where can i get it ? is it recommanded to replace chiller ? what is price like anyway ?


I don't think the LFS carry this product anymore. It's quite pricey and I am finding it more and more difficult to justify for the existence of such a product. Get a proper chiller  :Smile: 




> how often does the shrimp breed? many shrimplets each time?


I'm not too sure about CRS as I am not lucky enough to have that experience... but Cherry/Sakura can really breed like rabbits... I have a tank full of Sakura shrimplets now  :Laughing: 




> Very nice !! How i wish my aquarium can flourish as good as yours.


Thanks! It's not that difficult, I just keep learning with my many tanks and failed experiments.




> Bro, are you using eheim tubes with your lily pipes? If you are using clear tubes, where did you get them? I had no success with hardware stores so far.


Yes, Eheim green rubber hose. I remember seeing a wide range of transparent hose at Seaview.




> wa bro/sis very bright n clean setup,tank. add more SHRIMPS to beautify it


Thanks for the compliment. But the fact is not as easy as it seems. I have been pretty demoralized for the past 3 weeks as I keep getting intermittent dead shrimps (both CRS and Cherry/Sakura).

After much examination, I suspect I overdose on plant fertilizer. I have been too complacent with the word "shrimp-safe" and recently found out that there's really no such thing as 100% shrimp-safe fertilizer. So I have improved the tank and stopped using any fert. The tank is still recovering from the crisis... will plan to add more shrimps soon.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

I am experiencing the same problem as you, ever since I solved my algae problem but adding 5x ADA recommended dosage, my CRS has been dying one by one.

----------


## Jervis

> I am experiencing the same problem as you, ever since I solved my algae problem but adding 5x ADA recommended dosage, my CRS has been dying one by one.


Gosh! That's a lot of nutrients  :Laughing:  Perhaps we all should learn that although as reasonably priced the CRS are today (compared to before), we need to understand that we can't treat them as Cherry or Yamato... coexisting happily in our planted tanks (without proper knowledge and experience)  :Exasperated:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Gosh! That's a lot of nutrients  Perhaps we all should learn that although as reasonably priced the CRS are today (compared to before), we need to understand that we can't treat them as Cherry or Yamato... coexisting happily in our planted tanks (without proper knowledge and experience)


Yup, looks like they will only thrive in low tech tanks or tanks that do not need so much ferts.

----------


## Jervis

> Yup, looks like they will only thrive in low tech tanks or tanks that do not need so much ferts.


It's time to change our way of thinking bro... it's tanks that doesn't require fertz at all, if possible.

I am experimenting with that now... will continue to update you guys.

----------


## mordrake

Jervis, i think the problem is the size of your tank rather than the dosing of ferts.
my 2ft iwa was on EI and CRS/RCS were fine until i decided to do blackout with excel OD.
i'm sure if i did not use excel, my CRS and RCS will continue to do well and breed even though my fert regime is based on EI.

----------


## Plant_Geek

WOW, lot's of eye candy there  :Grin:

----------


## swong

Hi, may i know where you got the Do!Aqua lily pipe? I can't seem to find it in singapore.

----------


## Star-flog

> This is how the tank looks like in its surrounding 
> 
> 
> 
> Nano tanks like these are nice to have as they don't overpower the room.


Very nice and neat tank for the desktop. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## WiNd08

hi bro jervis! long time no see, been busy with NS life  :Sad: 

your tank has becomed more and more beautiful !!  :Well done:

----------


## Augustine_81

Nice looking tank and healthy moss!! 
Simply love it .

----------


## christan1959

hi bro, am new to this site and just saw yr neat set-up. am wondering how you mounted your ICE PROBE. do u hv pic of entire tank (above water level)? 

any problem with vibration and noise? 

appreciate your feedbk.

----------

